# Intro



## Gnarnia (Jul 11, 2013)

Hey guys. New to the forum and wanted to introduce myself. I live in ohio and ride at bmbw and mad river. Spend about 3 weeks up in JHole every season along with a couple weeks in summit county. I'd love to meet up with some other members and ride sometime.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for introducing yourself, and welcome to the forum.

I recommend you read more than you post for the first stretch.
Get to know the tone of the forum and some of the personalities.
Some noobs have had a harsh initiation.


----------



## MeanJoe (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm also in Ohio (Columbus) and ride MRM. Welcome to the Forum, I've found it to be very helpful. Things are quite this time of year but it'll get much more active closer to the season.


----------



## Gnarnia (Jul 11, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> Thanks for introducing yourself, and welcome to the forum.
> 
> I recommend you read more than you post for the first stretch.
> Get to know the tone of the forum and some of the personalities.
> Some noobs have had a harsh initiation.


Thanks for the warm welcome! Used to lurk the forums a while back so i know the general feel but it may have changed.


----------



## Gnarnia (Jul 11, 2013)

MeanJoe said:


> I'm also in Ohio (Columbus) and ride MRM. Welcome to the Forum, I've found it to be very helpful. Things are quite this time of year but it'll get much more active closer to the season.


Ya i did not expect it to be very busy in the middle of summer lol. MRM had a sick park this year and overall was a lot more enjoyable that bmbw.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

MeanJoe said:


> Things are quite this time of year but it'll get much more active closer to the season.


Depends on your point of view. Discussions are not as technical or helpful, but are definitely hilarious. 

Instead of being helpful or showing pics/videos of sweet runs or some bc, people are more jaded and bigger assholes (essentially we need snow bad). For example people like BA or Shredlife will probably talk shit to you or ask you for free gear in exchange for a limited temporary friendship, others like Backstop may post pictures of girls in yoga pant on a post you started, despite it not having anything to do with your thread, and don't get me started on the douche of Rossi...

Side-note - BA, Shredlife, & Backstop never change. Rossi just die.


----------



## Gnarnia (Jul 11, 2013)

Yes I remember BA giving solid advice but also being a dick at times. I kinda like it.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Welcome! BMBW rider here as well, live about 20 minutes away so I'm there often. I think there's a few more people here that ride there as well.

Just don't take stuff too seriously here, good group of people all in all :thumbsup:


----------



## Peterson (Jul 30, 2013)

Hello Everyone!

My name is Peterson and I am new to this panel. I like to discuss with different peoples and found this forum very rare. I just want to say thanks to the Admin for accepting me here. I hope to spend a good time with all of you. Thank you.


----------



## backstop13 (Jun 27, 2012)

koi said:


> Depends on your point of view. Discussions are not as technical or helpful, but are definitely hilarious.
> 
> Instead of being helpful or showing pics/videos of sweet runs or some bc, people are more jaded and bigger assholes (essentially we need snow bad). For example people like BA or Shredlife will probably talk shit to you or ask you for free gear in exchange for a limited temporary friendship, others like Backstop may post pictures of girls in yoga pant on a post you started, despite it not having anything to do with your thread, and don't get me started on the douche of Rossi...
> 
> Side-note - BA, Shredlife, & Backstop never change. Rossi just die.


i only post yoga pant pics to troll the trolls...


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Gnarnia 
welcome tons of good info on here and yes the occasional entertainment. 

I was visiting my brother in Cinnci and we drove past a ski area just north of the Ohio river I think it was off I-74? I couldn't believe there was a hill around there. I didn't think you guys got that much snow down there. Was this the same hill that you ride. 

Anyways welcome and you too Peterson


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Welcome all. 

Garnia, when is your trip planned for JHole this year? I will be there for a week or two this year in early to mid March.


----------



## Ridethesnow80 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Jackson hole*

I'm thinking of taking a trip in the next year or so to Jackson hole. Any idea on the cost there ticket hotel ect? Any info helps


----------

